# AIB - Minister's speech



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2010)

Minister's speech:

AIB needs to raise €7.3 billion by end of the year. 

The assets overseas are to be sold. 

The State will convert its preference shares into equity. 

New exchequer funding may not be required.

The public will be invited to participate. 

The state will probably own a majority stake.

Brendan


----------

